# Top 3 exercises for V taper



## andy (Aug 16, 2018)

whats your top 3 excercises for creating that V taper and develop that back


----------



## snake (Aug 16, 2018)

1. Lower cable row (yes lower cable rows)
2. Front Lat pull downs with a full range of motion
3. Keeping the fork out of your mouth


----------



## bigdog (Aug 16, 2018)

heavy ass DB rows
weighted pull ups
keeping the fork out of your mouth


----------



## andy (Aug 16, 2018)

must be doing something right then


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2018)

Shrows
Deadlifts
Not being a fat fukk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 16, 2018)

Lat pulldowns


----------



## German89 (Aug 16, 2018)

Pull ups
John meadow rows
Bb row, over and under grip


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Lat pulldowns


ahhh 3 ..lat pulldowns-seated row-db row


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have to say deadlifts as well. 

Deadlifts are king.


----------



## bvs (Aug 17, 2018)

1. Side lateral shoulder raises
2. Lat pulldowns
3. Squats (not exactly for v-taper, but big thick legs will make your waist look smaller)


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

bvs said:


> 1. Side lateral shoulder raises
> 2. Lat pulldowns
> 3. Squats (not exactly for v-taper, but big thick legs will make your waist look smaller)


Who is in your avi?


----------



## bvs (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Who is in your avi?



Antoine vaillant, he's one of my favourite bbers


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Nothing will bring out the lower lats like heavy dumbell rows with strict form. (Dumbell pulled close to the body near abdomen). 

After that, pull ups and T bar rows


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 17, 2018)

Not sure on v-taper (still working on not being a fat fukk) but back development I found heavy d-bell rows with very strict form to work best. Lots of deadlifts and variations of - deficit, paused, straight leg...


----------



## Jin (Aug 18, 2018)

Bottom rib removal 
Girdle
Weighted pull ups


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 18, 2018)

Testosterone Trenbalone Nandrolone


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 18, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Testosterone Trenbalone Nandrolone


 I’ve never heard of that sandwhich


----------



## Milky (Sep 12, 2018)

andy said:


> whats your top 3 excercises for creating that V taper and develop that back




*Pull-up/chin-up 2. Rowing 3. Deadlift*


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2018)

Pull ups (or wide grip pulldowns), overhead press, and diet.  You want a good v taper, it's not all about back.  Big wide delts and a small waist come into play


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 30, 2018)

Pull ups, neutral grip lat pulldown and underhand barbell row to hip 

also a great stretch on my lower Lats with narrow grip underhand pull ups or lat pull downs


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Close grip weighted chin-ups are great and improving shoulders help with V-taper look


----------



## Maijah (Jan 1, 2019)

bvs said:


> Antoine vaillant, he's one of my favourite bbers


Beavis has an autographed Antoine poster. He had to frame it behind glass so he could keep it clean...


----------

